# I've got my eye on you!



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

I have seen quite a few cichlids over the years that have one regular sized eye and one big eye. I put my male t-reef in my 55 about a week ago because I noticed he had this problem. Does anyone know what this is called and if the fish will ever look normal again??? I know that it probably comes from inbreeding .


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Is the eye "bubbled" over? If so, it's what we call "pop eye".

It usually stems from poor water quality, injury, or bacterial infection.

Can you post a pic?

Kim


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

No I can't post a pic  I have an ancient computer sorry. The eye looks completely normal: no scratches, no foggyness and not bubbled one eye is just larger then the other! I have seen some fish at my lfs with this problem over the years. I have seen my share of eye injuries in these fish as I am sure anyone whom has kept cichlids has so I don't think that this is an injury or illness but maybe a sign that the gene pool needs to be mixed up a bit in my area.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Think of it like this if the fish were to die and we looked at its skull one of the eye sockets would be bigger then the other.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't know what it might be, then...Not something I've seen before!

Kim


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

just throwing this out there..... but.... could be a long shot.....

my electric blue jack dempsy, before i got him had a very bad eye injury. when i got him his eye was clouded over. i took care of it and now he is, i would say 3/4 blind and that particular eye is 1/2 the size of the other eye.

maybe... just a maybe.... when he was younger, your fish also got a bad eye infection or injury? just a thought is all...

other than that i havn't a clue ,... i looked into it online and did a search and came up with didly squat... :wink:


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought of that but the eye is in perfect condition. I would think that such an injury as what you speek of would leave the eye disfigured or you could tell that it had been injured.You could be right :-?


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

well there really isnt that much deformity at all but you can see a small part of the membrane that holds the eye in though..

here is a pic of the good eye normal size eye:










and here is the smaller 1/2 functional eye: you can see alot of white but he was looking up at the time:












> nimboman wrote: You could be right


i could be but you also could be with the poor breeding or even maybe just a deformity like us people get with mental retardation and such. also kim knows her stuff and she has never seen it before, which possibly means it must be pretty rare. but this is the only occasion i have ever seen any fish ( not just cichlids) with 2 size eyes. n i had fish since i was a kid. but new to cichlids! :thumb:

check ya later!


----------

